# Toxic Plants and Trees



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Lets all put our heads together and create a handy list of plants and trees that are toxic to horses. 

A link to a website and/or pictures would be a great resource for all of us to ensure the heath and safety of our horses!

As we are all from different parts of the US and World please feel free to add native plants to your area!!! 

Equine Health


----------



## servinator

What a good idea Dumas!!

Here is a website with a few more, I have read a lot about the Tansy Ragwort because it can be mixed in with the hay. 

http://www.equisearch.com/horses_care/feeding/feed/poisonousplants_041105/


----------



## mnprairieman

Hi, I am a new horse owner and new to the forum.

A group of us were just talking about this subject and one of us was told that St. John's Wort is toxic to horses. Is this true?


----------



## Gimme A Dream

I watch carefully for the seaside groundsel as it contains a natural form of cyanide. That is my worst nightmare but it doesn't normally grow in hay fields. I keep my pastures inland as much as possible also.


----------



## iridehorses

Johnson grass, especially very early in it's growth cycle contains a natural form of cyanide as well. It is very common nation wide. 

Wild Cherry trees should be cut down and carted off if you have any in your pasture. The dead branches are toxic to horses; they absorb the toxin through their feet. There have been numerous cases of people who have mulched the branches and used them for bedding only to find their horses very ill or dead. Horses who ingest the leaves or nibble on the bark can die within hours.

Oak leaves that have soaked in your horse's water tank can cause many illnesses.


----------



## steph81285

Nightshade plant caused my grandmas horse to get hepatitis which made her liver fail so we had to put her down. In all, the poison took about a month to go all throughout her body.


----------



## iridehorses

Remember that normally horses will avoid toxic plants as long as there is ample forage for them. Lack of hay, grass, and boredom will cause horses to look for things to eat and then it becomes even more crucial to check the pastures and paddocks.


----------



## smrobs

I don't know how wide spread this is but I know it is plentiful in my area. Locoweed. At least that is what we call it. Most of the plants that we have around here have the white or purple flowers. Poisonous Plant Research Products and Services


----------



## Shoemaker

Here are the top ten most poisonous plants:

1. Bracken Firn
2. Hemlock
3. Tansy Ragwort
4. Johnsongrass/Sudan Grass
5. Locoweed
6. Oleander
7. Red Maple Trees
8. Water Hemlock
9. Yellow Star Thistle
10. Yew Shrub

Others:
Any plant of the Prunus species i.e. Cherry, Plum, Peach etc.
Acorns, Oak leaves
Horse Chestnut
Black Locust
Black Walnut
Mountain Laurel - - PA
Rhododendron & Azaleas
Milkweed
Sorghum Grass
White Snakeroot

WHEW! That's a lot to remember!


----------



## iridehorses

Good job Shoemaker - welcome to the forum.


----------



## CallieMae

I heard somewhere that buttercups are also toxic, but that, as usual, horses avoid them. Can anybody confirm this??


----------



## bolderthing

I just had to do a report on this for my animal science class. 

I found this, which is fairly comprehensive, and though I only re-checked what was relevant for me, it was correct. 
http://www.springcreekhr.org/Documents/ToxicPlants.pdf

This one isn't horse-specific, but it lists anything that reacts to anything. 
Canadian Poisonous Plants Information System

The Merck Vet. Manual is always good to refer to:
Merck Veterinary Manual

ETA: Buttercup info is for sure in the first link, and in the second they have a few varieties of buttercup.


----------



## CallieMae

thanks much! =)


----------



## hrsjmpr32

Wow I have a peach tree right near my paddock, I didn't know those things were poisonous, but will have my husband cut it down immediately.


----------



## ajegberg

In the summertime especially, I take my students out on regular trail rides. Part of their lesson is to learn and identify which poisonous plants are on the trails. We frequently come across bracken fern, tansy ragwort, horsetail, creeping buttercup, St. John's Wort, cherry trees and foxglove.


----------



## wild_spot

Yes, St johns wort is poisonous. Also the biggest here in Aus, Pattersons Curse. Bad bad bad stuff. Also here, mustard weed. Dandelions cause stringhalt.


----------



## VACountryGirl

I have oak trees nearby my barn. I don't have my horses at my house yet, as we are still preparing for them. Should I be worried about the leaves dropping into the fence and them accidentally eating them? There will be grass for them to graze on and I'd hate for them to get sick. Should we take the trees out or just make sure we leaf blow when they start to fall off the trees? Thanks!


----------



## MagnoliaBar

Very good information posted on here.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

We just discussed this in my Equine Nutrition class. Check out this document it lists poisonous plants for North Central US. Its lengthy, but I don't think thats really an issue! http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/DI8491.pdf

It has pics of all the plants and descriptions of what they do, what part of the plant causes the issue, how to control the plant, toxicity, etc. Lots of info!


----------



## kritter keeper

a good book for all horse owners to own is 'horseowners field guide to toxic plants" by sandra burger. sells for 12.95 paperback. yes, buttercups are poisonous. Amazon.com: Horse Owners Field Guide to Toxic Plants: Sandra Burger: Books

hope this helps!


----------



## nldiaz66

How many of these plants are in Florida? or is there a website I can go to.I have lots of oak trees in my pasture and the horses always eat the leaves.


----------



## Mtrider96

All About Plants That Are Poisonous to Horses Hope no one else has already posted this link


----------



## jhorse753

Hi there. I'm new to the forum. Seems like there is a lot of good info. I am starting to do some landscaping on my property and the string on toxic plants has been helpful. I haven't seen anything about bougaianvillea. Does anyone know if this is toxic for horses? Thanks!


----------



## ashleym100

heres a link

Toxic and Non-Toxic Plant List - Horses


----------



## DarkEquine

Hmm, I know that yew is horribly poisonous to horses. Some have even died with leaves still in their mouths.


----------



## Nutty Saddler

Here in Hungary we have something called a thornapple , fortunatly the horses don't touch it.

We also have DEADLY NIGHTSHADE


----------



## Shadow157

We have a pasture that was left to grow over and the whole pasture was completly grown in with butter cup.... the farmer just mowed it the other day to let the grass grow in.... will it be safe to put the horses out there once the sap from cutting it all down dries out or should we just avoid it all together??


----------



## mnprairieman

Could anyone tell me if Wild Parsnip is harmful to horses? It is an invasive species that is very plentiful here in SE MN and causes very nasty reactions on human skin in the form of blisters.


----------



## RidingBareback

Walnut Trees!

You don't need to dig them up, but trim the branches so horses can't nibble.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Some of the poisonus plants i've heard of are ...

Bryony
Ragwort
Yew
Laburnum
Rhododendron
Deadly nightshade
Foxglove
Privet
Hemlock
Cherry Laurel


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

and how are the peach trees poisonous to the horses. is it the fruit, the leaves, the bark, the wood??? we have one in our paddock, but Pumpkin has never had any illness like syptoms.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Peach trees are poisoness to horses because of the leaves and also when the fruit is ripe it can also cause colic. The reason the leaves are poisioness is because the leaves can produce something called cyanide. This is produced by the leaves when they are wilted or damaged. The results can be fatal in minutes if enough of it is eaten. 

Symptons Include:

Troubled/labored breathing 
Flared nostril 
Lack of coordination 
Trembling 
Agitation

Cyanide poisoning is curable, however, it is usually impossible to get a vet to the horse quickly enough to save him. This is because the effects happen so quickly. 

Cyanide is lethal because it reacts with iron in your horse's body to stop cellular respiration. Cyanide also prevents oxygen from being transported via the blood stream, so the cause of death is suffocation due to lack of oxygen.

Artical: 
Peach Tree: A Poisonous Plant for Horses


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

oh shoot!! we'll have to watch Ching big time then as it's in his paddock. although i wouldn't be to worried as Pumpkin never ate it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> oh shoot!! we'll have to watch Ching big time then as it's in his paddock. although i wouldn't be to worried as Pumpkin never ate it.


 
ITS IN CHINGA'S PADDOCK!!! Don't worry....ah hello he isn't like Pumpkin!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

yeah i told mum. after the pole walking into incident, mum said he's not like Pumpkin at all. Pumpkin knows what not to eat in that paddock as he's had to live it rough for how long?? she says we can knock it down so he doesn't die on our land from the cause of our tree probably planted by us!!! is it the same with the plum & mango tree??


----------



## mat

Nutty Saddler said:


> Here in Hungary we have something called a thornapple , fortunatly the horses don't touch it.
> 
> We also have DEADLY NIGHTSHADE


 
Horses overall know what is not good for them, however we must be careful because we don't want that our horses be poisened.

Sorry for my poor english


----------



## xxBarry Godden

*Poisonous plants and herbs*

Please add Yew ( even a small mouthful can kill within an hour or so)
laburnum seeds and ragwort.
Horses seem to be pretty adept at avoiding what they sense to be poisonous but always eradicate the weeds if you see some sprouting

Barry G


----------



## Lenuccia

We have both a huge oak (good for shade) and a couple of wild cherry trees. The horses eat the cherries and sleep under the shadow of the oak in the summertime, and so far they are fine. 
I thing that horses that grow up and spend a lot of time in their paddock with their mum will learn from her which plants to avoid. Plus it is very important that they always have something to chew on (grass, hay...).


----------



## Mustangg

Shoemaker took a lot of the ones I was also thinking about, good job on finding them out. Lol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Poisoning episodes are relatively uncommon.... IF your horse has other food to eat. If your region is in a drought and the grass isn't growing or if your dry-lotting your horse you need to be certain non of these plants are within reach as they will eat them if they don't have anything else. 

Sorry if this is redundant, but the attitude "horses know what's poisonous and they won't eat it" isn't really true. They'll eat anything if they're hungry enough.


----------



## CarribeanLiving

Gimme A Dream said:


> I watch carefully for the seaside groundsel as it contains a natural form of cyanide. That is my worst nightmare but it doesn't normally grow in hay fields. I keep my pastures inland as much as possible also.


When you get groundsel in your pasture do your horses avoid it? I am close to the coast but have not had an issue in my pasture and they leave it alone when we ride the beach.


----------



## SquirrelQueen

Hey guys,
I was wondering how you tell the differnce between Red maple and Sugar Maples? And are Pine trees toxic?


----------



## willeybelegal

*Common Groundsel - Toxic Plant*

I just lost my 10 year old Paint show horse to Common Groundsel, it gave him liver disease and he didn't pull through. His mother now has liver disease also, but she is holding her own. No more alfalfa and we are giving her beet pulp which is suppose to be really good for her, she loves it!


----------



## willeybelegal

according to my vet once a horse starts eating common groundsel they acquire a taste for it and will look for it to eat.


----------



## Nature2horses

Someone said something about peaches, plums and cherries being poisonous. Would a nectarine be poisonous?-this is important!!! A little girl at my stable feeds her horse nectarines sometimes and I want to know if it is dangerous.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'm not sure about nectarines. Call your vet and ask them..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Not sure if already said! : 
Rhododendron
Apple Trees,Plum Trees(everything but the fruit is toxic, the seeds, blossoms, etc ARE POISONS IN LARGISH QUANTITY'S!! . but the seeds arent poisonous unless broken open) 
Foxglove
Tansy Ragwort
Buttercups ( IN LARGE SERVINGS!!NOT WHEN DRIED IN HAY) 
Field Horsetail
Bracken Fern 
Thistle 
Monkshood 
Oak ( the Acorns in large servings)
Privet (usually not eaten unless in bare paddock)
Leyland (not eaten unless in bare paddock)
Cypress (not eaten unless in bare paddock) 
Yew
Laburnum
Autumn Crocus
Laurel
Hellebores 
Delphinium 
Nightshade
Hemlock
Hope this helps!!


----------



## gypsygirl

i was told that horses can eat nectarines, but only in small amounts, same with peaches. peaches can be bad for horses, but are toxic. peach leaves are very toxic though !!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

SquirrelQueen said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering how you tell the differnce between Red maple and Sugar Maples? And are Pine trees toxic?


Here is some things about pine trees ( it sounds like a fungus that grows on them are toxic?)


Needlecast Diseases of Pine and Spruce

sugar maples look like this:

http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/pubs/trees.htm

Here is a answer to you red maple and sugar maple im not sure if this helps!  Maple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :


----------



## thunderhooves

wait......... is it the tree seeds and stuff? because if you give a horse an apple, they eat the whole thing, not around the seeds...


----------



## gypsygirl

apple seeds are actually toxic to horses, but they have to eat about a cup or more of just plain seeds !!


----------



## thunderhooves

gypsygirl said:


> apple seeds are actually toxic to horses, but they have to eat about a cup or more of just plain seeds !!


Ah,ok. I feel better now,lol. Its the same with bunnies with the apple seed thing, just less to make them sick. 
lol


----------



## loxley

I was told if ya don,t like the look of it pull it out and burn it . There are some good pictures on the net and lots of info but it can be a bit daunting .


----------



## HagonNag

Beware of pokeweed! Usually horses won't eat it because it's too bitter, but my guy was in drylot to lose weight and insisted on nibbling it through the fence. He kept colicing and we couldn't figure out why. We got rid of the pokeweed, no more colic!


----------



## cmvet

Here is a list I wrote a while back for 10 common toxic plants of southern california.

http://preview-2.baystonemedia.com/userfiles/1064/pdf/Toxic_Plants_of_Southern_California.pdf

Hope it helps. Has pictures and descriptions


----------



## sinclair browning

*Poisonous plants - an Ounce of Prevention*

I have a section on poisonous plants in my just released e-book _An Ounce of Prevention, How to Stay Safe with Horses_. I gathered stories of wrecks from horse people throughout the country so people could sit in a comfortable chair, read about them and not make the same mistake. I've posted some information below that I hope will be helpful.
I'm also looking for people to review my book on amazon and will be happy to send a free file (either to read on your computer or on an e-book reader) if you'll contact me at sinclairbrowning.com. I've had horses for over 50 years and wrote the book _Lyons on Horses_ with trainer John Lyons.

If the horse is stabled in an open area, such as a pasture, care must be taken that there is nothing poisonous within the horse's reach. Years ago we bought a property that had an entire pasture fence line decorated with oleanders, very toxic bushes. While horses had been stabled here for several years without incident, I was not willing to take the chance and we pulled the plants out. 
It can be argued that only a starving horse will eat poisonous plants. But is it worth the risk? 
Trees that are poisonous to horses include apricot, black locust, black walnut, oak (and acorns), buckeye, black cherry, chokeberry, chokecherry, plum, peach and red maple leaf. And although we give our horses apples, apple tree clippings and large quantities of the fruit can poison a horse. 
Common garden variety flowers can also be poisonous. Buttercups, daffodils, lilies of the valley and narcissus have poisoned horses. 
While locoweed and oleander come to mind, the list for toxic bushes, grasses and weeds is numerous including: avocado, bitterweed, black nightshade, bladder pod, buckthorn, burroweed, Carolina Jessamine, castor bean, chickweed, cocklebur, cowbane (water hemlock), death camas, dogbane, fireweed, groundsel, Japanese yew, jimson, lantana, larkspur, laurel, lupine, milkweed, nightshade, locoweed, oleander, poison hemlock, potato plants (including potatoes), privet, ragwort, rattleweed, rhododendron, tarweed, yellow-star thistle, white snakeroot, wild pea and wild tobacco. 
While spring and fall are the most common times for poisoning, the caring horse owner should remain vigilant all year long. Not only should all of the above plants and trees be removed from any horse stabling area, but care must be given not to feed grass clippings that may contain any of them. Grass clippings are also hard on a horse's digestive tract as they can ferment and cause colic. 
Flora may be seasonally dangerous for the horse. Scrub and shinnery oak brush are poisonous, but only in the spring when they are leafing out. Persimmons, found in the southern part of the United States, ripen in late fall. Their seeds are similar to Velcro and form a mass when ingested. A horse, if he has eaten persimmons, may impact, rupture his gut and die. 
Here in Arizona we have mesquite trees which, most times of the year, are fairly harmless to horses. In the summer, however, they shed mesquite beans which the horses love. Eating too many of these can lead to a painful impaction, or even death, for the horse. 
If you are traveling through, or are new to, an area there may be harmful regional plants that you are not aware of. Kathy, who went to vet school in Kansas, remembers horses there eating hedge balls and choking. "Be aware of what is a problem in your area," she cautions. 
"Pastures may also be unsafe for periods of time," Kathy continues. "After fertilizing, nitrates are too concentrated. After a freeze Johnson grass can be very poisonous because it concentrates nitrates and cyanide." 
She also remembers some cattle in Arizona that died after eating grass. Analysis determined the grass had a high lead content. The pasture was downstream from an old mine. 
Discourage neighbors or passersby from feeding anything to your horse without your consent. While trail riding do not let your horse browse on any unfamiliar vegetation. 
If shavings are used in stalls their content must be checked. A Colorado stable had trouble with shavings when it was discovered that pine shavings had been mixed with poisonous black walnut shavings, which the horses ate. 
In the event that your horse does become poisoned, help is as close as the telephone. The National Animal Poison Control Center at the University of Illinois hosts a wealth of information including access to veterinarians trained specifically in toxicology and a database containing over 200,000 poisoning cases. The number is 1-888-426-4435. 
Dealing with all wild and domestic animals they have veterinarians on staff, at least one of whom is on call 24 hours a day. 
​


----------



## Matilda

CallieMae said:


> I heard somewhere that buttercups are also toxic, but that, as usual, horses avoid them. Can anybody confirm this??


A friend's horse (a point to pointer) suffered badly from buttercup poisoning. However, it is safe in hay, unlike ragwort.


----------



## sinclair browning

*Poisoning*

It sounds like your friend's horse survived, right?

That was one lucky pony!

Sinclair


----------



## Matilda

Yes, he survived and recovered fully, but had a nasty bout of laminitis and was 
boxed for a long time. It seems that he (as some can) got a taste for buttercups which are ubiquitous in UK horse grazing unless it is specifically treated.


----------



## The Rocking U

Dumas' Grrrl after trying to ruin my computer screen to kill a gnat, I FINALLY realized it was just an application! I love it! Is there any way to send it to me?


----------



## The Rocking U

The easy way to remember cherries, plums, etc., is "if it has pits, the horse can choke!" they are poisonous as well but even if they weren't, you still wouldn't want them to choke on a pit! Locoweed is a milkweed, all of which are poisonous! Any thing YOU wouldn't put in your mouth don't force into your horses! Except those apple treats! They smell good but taste BLAND!LOL


----------



## sarahandpan

has anyone heard of mousetail? i was told to look out for it in our pasture but have no idea what it is?? can you help? thanks xx


----------



## drizzy

are there any plants/trees that mainly pertain to the eastern coast particularity?


----------



## Katze

Moustail Plant
Plant Type: Perennial
Description: Leaf blades six inches (15cm) long on stalks longer than that. The sheathing spathe of the inflorescence is dark maroon or brown above a light base, and encloses a white fleshy spadix in which the flowers are sunk.
Origin: Italy
Environment: Suitable for the home or a greenhouse
Foliage: No
Flowering: Yes
Growing Ease: Requires extra careTemperature: 50-75°F, 10-24°


----------



## crazyhorse1

*Poisonous Plants*

“The underside of the red maple leaf tends to be silvery in color.” Signs of poisoning, including lethargy, discolored urine and darkened gums, may not appear for four days.

Equally toxic are cherry (black cherry, chokecherry, and fire cherry) peach and plum trees, all members of the Prunus species. These leaves also produce cyanide when wilted, affecting horses within a few hours of ingestion. 


These are in order of Most Poisonous:


*Yew *(taxus sp.)
*Oleander *(nerium oleander)
*Red Maple* (Acer rubrum)
*Cherry trees and relatives* (prunus sp.)
*Red Maple* (Acer rubrum)
*Cherry trees and relatives* (prunus sp.)
*Black Walnut* (juglans *****)
*Black Locust* (robinia pseudoacacia)
*Horse Chestnut, Buckeyes* (aesculus hippocastanum)
*Oak trees, acorns*(quercus sp.)
*Russian olive, also known as oleaster* (elaegnus angustifolia)


----------



## crazyhorse1

*Here is a great resource with pics of poisonous plants*

http://ahdf.org/pdf/ToxicPlants.pdf

Photos of Poisonous Weeds
Toxicity Level


----------



## Hanover

I hadn't looked at this post for a long time but thought about it today when I found oak leaves in the water bucket. These leaves are from the Fall and are all dried up and brown. Crazy how the wind seems to aim them straight for the bucket.
Is this a really dangerous situation?


----------



## SAsamone

^^^ I'm curious as to that too! I have two very, very large oak trees in my yard and this winter all my girls did was eat the acorns off the ground...and come to think of it, just today, I cought Samone litterally grabbing the leaves off a young oak tree on the other side of our fence line. They both seem fine???? Are oak trees and acorns really that poisonous?


----------



## jwells84

Spear Grass isn't good for horses, its a really thin hardy grass,but when it seeds out it produces a point (spear) as kids we used to throw them at each other and they'd stick in our cloths..or just plain poke each other with them..anyway it's not toxic,but will cause bad sores in the horses mouth.. I had a mare who loved the stuff and I ended up buying cold sore medicine (the people kind) to heal her mouth. after I got all the "spears" out.. it was not good. she couldn't hardly eat anything for days..


----------



## jdw

Mine eat most of the afore mentioned no-no things (acorns, oak leaves, and spear grass). we have never had any type of ordeal mentioned here. I am curious too about the toxicity of the acorns~I live in woods with tons of oak trees, etc. 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

wow i had no idea that oleander was poisonous.... and Oak? jeez i have a big oak tree that my horses LOVE to stand under.


----------



## mysticalhorse

I feel like freaking out right now but I realize it is pointless. My yearling has been eating my rose of sharon bushes to the point of killing them & eating all the new shoots off the blackjack trees in our yard. She is healthy and acting normal so...... I dont know. She has also eaten some of my peace lily plant & my spider plant.....are they poisious? Ugh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowlopin

I find it incredibly awesome that horses can eat poison ivy or oak and it doesn't even bother them! Its pretty interesting they can eat poison ivy but not johnson grass? just goes to show theres more to learn about them!


----------



## slowlopin

I would recommend just keeping a close eye on him and making sure he is drinking a good amount of water and eating a good amount of food. if you don't see any problems within 24 hours then no worries! usually you can tell within 2 hours or so. and then of course don't let him eat any more!  let me know how he is!


----------



## Jess Angela

I don't know if this is true, but an very old horseman told me any plant that is purple is toxic to horses. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*johnson grass*

isn't it Johnson grass that is only poison after a killing frost? one of the Yard grasses and usually horses don't eat it after frost unless they are on a bare lot that is and really hungry. i know for a fact I've seen my horses eating or tasting Oak leaves when the grass was really down due to drought. but i guess they didn't eat or taste much cause i never noticed the trees looking like the leaves had been eaten off except for my mulberry tree and they LOVE the leaves for that and of course the rare giant timber bamboo that i have been trying for three years to get started in my yard they LOVE to eat that too LOL.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*or maybe it was fescue*

Or maybe it was Fescue grass that was poison after the frost. i forget now.... grrrrr. now i gotta look it up.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

Thank you! This list is very helpful.


----------



## telly

What really bothers me is seeing fields in my area full of weeds, and horses out there grazing or farmers cutting then selling as horse hay. the horses will stay away for the most part but a healthy well managed field should have no weeds or very minimal, usually when you see weeds it means the ph is low in the soil and that goes for many varieties, I have worked at a few golf courses and am educated in the turfgrass industry, I am relatively to horses but common sense tells me these weeds are relatively easy to manage and that's exactly what needs to happen, but not everyone has the knowledge but in today age the material is available from many sources for free. I have boarded at a few places now and neither really knows how to properly manage there fields I offer to help but they dont take up the offer, probably because I am a city boy of sorts but one thing I can do very well is manage turfgrasses and I hate weeds, anyways sorry for ranting but I can't wait to get my property so at least I know my horses will be eating properly, and I can have piece of mind knowing exactly what they will be eating.


----------



## telly

Please dont get me wrong I see many that are very well managed and kudos to the people who manage them and work hard to keep them in good shape.


----------



## sbienusa

I might of overlooked it, but houndstongue is poisonous as well. We leased a beautiful thoroughbred mare that was looking really thin. The lady we leased her from said that she was always like that and not to worry. So my daughter gave did everything she could to put weight on her. I finally called the vet and they ran a blood culture on her. She had liver problems and kidney failure. Come to find out, the lady had houndstongue in her paddock and had noticed the mare had been eating it, but didn't know it was poisonous.


----------



## jhorse753

Found this while doing some research on toxic plants. Very helpful website. Click on each plant and a picture pops up so you know exactly what it looks like. 

ASPCA | Print Now

Have a question--I'd like to put some fence covering (a vine or plant of some kind) along my fence line. Although it would not be near the horses, I'd prefer to have something non-toxic for them just in case. Any ideas? I'm kind of at a loss. Thanks!


----------



## Aleksander

welcome to the forum shoemaker!!!


----------



## Sharron

Pattison's Curse otherwise known as Riverina Bluebell. Damages the liver and can cause serious neurological disorders. I lost a horse to it. They say horses wont eat it unless they dont have enough feed but when I talked with the vet about my horses diet, he explained that if a horse ate it as a foal due to limited feed, they may develop a taste for it and will still eat it even if they are getting sufficient other feeds. They recommend high carbohydrate diet with no protien as the carbohydrates help the liver to rebuild itself (and encourage water).


----------



## BB Marie

Hi I have a link to add to the discussion. Guide to Poisonous Plants
This is the page I use for all of my poisonous plant, tree, shrub & ornamental questions. There is a search option & lists of various plants. Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## Northernstar

Here in MI, I've read that the two worst poisonous to horses are Red Maple and Cherry (any species).
Apparantly, 3 cherry leaves will kill a horse before the Vet can get there - a friend of a friend had the horrible experience of seeing this happen to her beloved horse. Cyanide is the culprit, and the worst is in the fall when they are concentrated with it!
When I read that, I had a panic attack noticing 3 'evil' cherry trees well behind our newly laid pasture fencing - not far enough in my opinion with wind in this elevated area! Needless to say, they were cut down _immediately!!!! _I sleep well at night knowing she's safe....
I am a Naturalist and know a good amount about MI trees, but also as a first time horse owner, was so glad to have learned this information!!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Peach trees are poisoness to horses because of the leaves and also when the fruit is ripe it can also cause colic. The reason the leaves are poisioness is because the leaves can produce something called cyanide. This is produced by the leaves when they are wilted or damaged. The results can be fatal in minutes if enough of it is eaten.
> 
> Symptons Include:
> 
> Troubled/labored breathing
> Flared nostril
> Lack of coordination
> Trembling
> Agitation
> 
> Cyanide poisoning is curable, however, it is usually impossible to get a vet to the horse quickly enough to save him. This is because the effects happen so quickly.
> 
> Cyanide is lethal because it reacts with iron in your horse's body to stop cellular respiration. Cyanide also prevents oxygen from being transported via the blood stream, so the cause of death is suffocation due to lack of oxygen.
> 
> Artical:
> Peach Tree: A Poisonous Plant for Horses


 THIS SCARES ME!! We have a peach tree in our yard at home and when all the peaches start falling I gather them up and bring them to the barn, the horses LOVE them!! :shock: Someone did say not to feed the pit because it's toxic but I'd never heard the actual fruit part is too!! Well, no more of THAT next year!! Luckily no one's horse got sick from them.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh never mind, I went and read the link!  They cause colic if the horses gorge themselves on it! WHEW!!

*"The ripened fruit on peach trees can also cause a problem for horses, though they are not toxic. If a tree is within reach of the pasture, horses can gorge themselves on the ripe fruit, leading to episodes of **equine colic**."*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ok I feel the need to link to my recent thread about FOXTAIL because it's also a bad weed and shows up in some HAY sometimes! 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/what-toxic-plant-would-cause-these-101570/


----------



## karliejaye

I just wanted to interject that horses are most likely to try these poisonous plants when the pasture grass is over grazed or has little to no nutritional value or has become less pallatable. ie if you live in an area where most growth of the grass occurs April to July with a short secondary growth in October, the months to really watch for the weeds would be July-September and especially in the early spring when many forbs will become pallatable before the grasses sprout.

But really, if you see a toxic plant, PULL IT! And don't burn oleander, as the smoke is also toxic to humans and horses.


----------



## colint50

*Toxic plants in Australia*

Just reading through the interesting posts on toxic plants...the following link takes you to a great publication that covers Australian plants and probably some that still relate to other countries. It's a government organiastion and book can either be purchased or downloaded for free.
Hope it helps Colin 
https://rirdc.infoservices.com.au/items/06-048


----------



## Michelle3

And as I have recently learned...

Whorled Milkweed (*very* deadly!)

These others were taken from the Colorado Weed Management Association book (www.cwma.org) called Noxious Weeds of Colorado (9th Edition).

African Rue
Tansy Ragwort
Yellow Starthistle
Black Henbane
Bouncingbet
Houndstounge
Russian Knapweed
Halogeton
Johnsongrass
Posion Hemlock


----------



## JavaLover

I was just wondering if anybody had some information. I live in Canada (Nova Scotia). Is there any sites that would tell what sort of plants are poisonous here? The pastures where my horse is boarded (community barn) are fairly overgrazed. Any info would be appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

I would suggest to probably go to your local library and find a good book on horse/pasture care - as a lot of trees we have in northern Michigan are similar to those in Canada, I can say the two deadliest I have here, you probably have : RED MAPLE AND _ALL _CHERRY TREES!! That includes wild cherry, chokecherry, domestic, etc.. it's the leaves in these (red maple, cherry) that contain CYANIDE, which is very, very poisonous to horses. A friend of a friend had a healthy horse who died of a terrible death from accidently eating leaves from a cherry tree. I did a lot of reading on this when we brought my horse home, and confirmed that only 3 leaves eaten can cause death-so quickly, that often a vet can't even get there on time. Really scary, I know!! I had some wild cherry trees just outside of my mare's pasture, and believe me, I couldn't cut them down fast enough when I spotted leaves had blown into her pasture! I hope this helps!


----------



## JavaLover

Thank you very much! The pasture does have quite a few Maple trees around it.. yikes!


----------



## Northernstar

JavaLover said:


> Thank you very much! The pasture does have quite a few Maple trees around it.. yikes!


You're welcome!! Remember, it's the Red Maple that's the poisonous one of the maples - Cyanide being the culprit in the leaves....
There are, I'm sure many other plants in your region to look up, but definately the worst are the Red Maple and _all _Cherry Trees.


----------



## HagonNag

Just adding an update on my 20 yr. old OTTB with Johnsongrass poisoning. He still continues to drip and stream urine: he's incontinent.
There have been no further neurological problems so the problem isn't progressing. This is good. The bad part is that the damage that has been done to his bladder control is permanent. At this point, he won't recover control of his bladder. We're keeping vaseline on his back legs to protect from urine scald. He's perfectly comfortable...we did a three hour trail ride on Sunday. I was riding my horse behind him and you could follow the drips down the trail. The vet has suggested adding vitamin E to his supplements to see if that will help with nerve recovery, but he doesn't hold out much hope.

A brief history: This problem began about mid-March. We noticed dripping and streaming urine and took him to the vet. We then discovered that he had been eating hay with a considerable amount of Johnsongrass in the hay. Our horses are kept at a friends farm about 5 minutes from us. She died a year ago and her daughter took over. We are the only boarders, they have about 17 horses of their own. None of their horses show any symptoms. DB is the only thoroughbred there and the oldest horse. The other horses are quarter horses and TWHs. We're assuming that DBs age and breeding might have predisposed him to this problem since none of the other horses are affected. They've always taken care of our horses as if they were their own and the BO feels terrible about this. DB is currently on senior feed and a SmartPak daily containing OneAC for anhydrosis, BiotinPlus for his hooves. He gets a weekly shot of glucosamine for his joints and is on pasture 24/7. The only time he gets supplemental hay is in the winter when the pasture dies back.

IF this had been spring shoots of Johnsongrass he would be dead because they are loaded with cyanide. Once it is grown, it can be cut and used as hay if it's properly handled. With hay shortages around, you will see it advertised. In our case it was mixed in with coastal bermuda. My advice would be to avoid Johnsongrass hay at all costs. Sometimes it's possible to get away with it with no problems....but not always. So why take the chance????? :-(


----------



## Hayleaoryan

I have a cherry tree right next to the fence where we're about to move my horses, is it certain cherries they can't eat or all?


----------



## Northernstar

It's the leaves of ALL cherry trees - wild or domestic. 3 leaves eaten and a horse can suffer a painful and rapid death. They are filled with _CYANIDE._ I never knew this myself until a neighbor told me of her friend who had this happen to her beloved horse. When we brought my horse home, I cut down any wild cherry tree and sapling I could find surrounding her pasture. It's been a while since I've read the information, so I don't know about the _fruit_, but I won't ever find out because the deadly trees are gone!!


----------



## shellyfrompa

our vet said the buttercups are toxic and my pony has bumps under her jaw due to allergy to it they said.


----------



## princejag

hi there new to the forum and looking for help! I have a ton of wild parsnip in my pasture, neighbour told me, horses where in it but not eating it, we bush hogged it all down but now lying around the pasture ...can i let the horses out with it on the ground or mixed in a little with other weeds etc from the bush hog???

help pls


----------



## indyjenny

*Lamb's Quarter Plant*

Apparently this is toxic also....I actually gave some to my horses and goats because my father-in-law (grrrr) said that they love it. Then I looked it up and it's toxic! Gave them some a couple hrs ago....hoping they will be ok!!!!


----------



## hayburner

What about pine needles. I live in the forest and even though i clean the pasture regularly the pine trees keep droping needles and the horses eat them. My mare is not feeling well today and has no history of colic but wouldn't eat her hay this morning. Not like her. I walked her for an hour she pooped 3 times in 3 hours and i was told that even though they poop they could still colic. I'm wondering if the pine needles which are acidic could have caused her to feel sick.They also eat oak leaves and chew on the madrone tree bark which i think is ok. This colic thing is so unpredictable.Does anyone know about the pine needles.
Ann


----------



## Allegro

Japanese Yew and Water Hemlock are some pretty important because a horse can die from consuming a mouthful. They cause cardiac glycoside poisoning which causes death due to heart failure.


----------



## Casie

*toxic plants/ trees*

I have a blog on natural horse health. I did a post on some of the more common poisonous plants/ trees a while back--it includes pictures.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee

Acorns poisonous? 

Kaylee would dead and buried these many years if they were!! She eats them by the gallon in autumn and all they to is make her fatter!

Perhaps she is more of a pig than a pony, Haflingers have that reputation!


----------



## QtrBel

Tannic acid levels in oaks vary by species and if you have oaks with low levels and horses have access to adequate forage of hay or grass and water at all times it may not be an issue. They are fairly high in protein and fat. Oak leaves and branches of any variety especially new growth can cause problems. Drought years can be an issue as tannic acid levels are concentrated.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee

I think it also depends from horse to horse. Like humans, some seem to be more delicate than others (hell, I knew a horse allergic to hay). We spent two winters in arid areas of Spain where Kaylee ate plenty of the small local acorns (from spiny evergreen oaks), also with no ill effect. These tasted exacly like dried sweet chestnuts (I tried them). Here we have tall deciduous oaks with large acorns, which are also fine (although bitter). 
Just sharing my experience, here. But in Germany they say that Hafligers can eat anything, and grow fat from it.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

i have heard that pine tree bark has many dangers to a horse like giving it colic making it choke and hole lot of other things


----------



## sunset878

Avacado trees,leaves and the fruit is lethal to horses.


----------



## Reiner8

nightshade!!


----------



## pinkpony555

*Toxic acorns & Spanish Moss*

After the death of a Lesson horse, I was told she ate acorns, they became impacted, & she colicked.(sp??). After much reading, I'm just going to assume for my own sake, all acorns & oak leaves are toxic to be on the safe side...I did find however, that Spanish Moss is fine & can even be part of a diet with grain & hay...huge amount of SM here in the south. Thoughts ??


----------



## Northernstar

I'm just on the forum quick at the moment - my first thought is, if the horse died from colic, it was simply that - an impaction. As far as poisonous leaves/plants for a horse, the cause of death is not an 'impaction' per say such as in colic, but rather the toxins causing the horse's respiration to 'shut down', and rather quickly in many cases._ Specifically with the 2 most lethal -* Red*_ _*Maple leaves, and all Cherry leaves*_. Oak leaves have the pigment 'tanin', and I've yet to hear of tanin being lethal. *Red Maple leaves* and all* Cherry* *leaves*, however, contain_ *Cyanide*_*, *(their pigment is called, _anthocyanin_). My guess is that horse did indeed die of colic from ingesting too many acorns as you suggest - that sounds probable. Hope that helps. So sorry, by the way, to hear of the loss of your lovely horse.


----------



## EGilbertson

black walnut


----------



## Cmck

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Lets all put our heads together and create a handy list of plants and trees that are toxic to horses.
> 
> A link to a website and/or pictures would be a great resource for all of us to ensure the heath and safety of our horses!
> 
> As we are all from different parts of the US and World please feel free to add native plants to your area!!!
> 
> Equine Health


First of all, I was trying to squash that little bug....(pretty clever)
I live in a forest. I had to take down about 75 trees of all species and size in order to create a paddock and barn space. I knew that oak trees were toxic, and had many of those removed. The only trees I left inside the paddock are 3 spindly cedars that my horses pretty much ignore. The first time my vet came out she inspected what trees would be harmful that I have nearby, and noted red maples as being severely toxic. Of course red maples are *not* red...their leaves are green- the red maples with red leaves are not called red maples - (go figure) & are called Japanese maples and are not toxic. The difference she pointed out to me was that the leaves of the red maple are serrated; they have jagged edges between the leaves, whereas sugar maples (which look very much like the red maple leaves) are smooth. Unfortunately we have 3 very large red maples which will shed their leaves in the fall-and that is when they are toxic. So I have a couple of months to figure out what I want to do with them. 







red maple leaf(toxic)







sugar maple leaf (nontoxic)


----------



## squirrelfood

There are many more that 2 types of maple. 
12 Species of Maple Trees


----------



## aretf4rt

ok,i have seen this site,it's good.....and thank u......


----------



## ZabysMom

I just logged in too ask about my hay, and hope this is a good thread to get answers. I had a delivery of hay yesterday that I bought in July, kept it at the barn I bought it from until I went through what I had..I PREPAID for 1st crop, the hay I got has a lot of little sticks, flowers stems and some straw..is this normal for 1st crop? I live in Maine, I know fields grow different things, all 1st crop I've had was nice, thin, clean and green!! This is Brown, and light green..I am worried about him eating something he shouldn't, and the sticks!! I also see of ground up green leaves, which seems like plants that grew over the summer..please help, I hope it's ok for my horse to be eating this!! (


----------



## Northernstar

Your 1st cutting in Maine is probably similar to ours in N MI- the brown and light green you see, may be a grass called brome. It's harmless, and more in the 'wilds' aside from rich pastures. It carries little vitamins, and sometimes my horses refuse to eat it, tossing it around looking for something more. 

Your hay supplier should have no problem with your stopping by to look at his fields, discuss the hay crop, etc.... Mine invites me to do so at any time! It's perfectly ok and normal to do so. Hope this helps


----------



## mncp8r

Here's a complete list for anyone worried about any specific plant or plants:

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/horse-plant-list


----------



## stevenson

you do have comments about your hay. the other post in the tree stump conversation states the hay has rose thorns? that is a no no. return the hay for a better crop if possible, it will most likely cost you more $$ for better hay. it would worth to not sit and pick out rose thorns. 
go talk the farmer calmly . 
If nothing else, it would be a costly lesson. I never purchase first cuttings ,unless it is oat hay but it only gets one cut here , i buy alfalfa, i like to get t cutting number 5 or 6 here. I do not like the 7 and 8 cuttings but have had to purchase some before. anything cutting 3 or lower here is far to high of TDN and Protein.


----------



## canteringgal

*Toxic Plants List*

I was looking for this same thing the other day, I am glad you started this thread. I actually ended up finding a really good resource on this site:

HorseDVM Poisonous Plants Lookup Tool


----------



## Cmck

The worst one I know of in terms of toxicity is the red maple (which is not red leafed in summer-in fact it is green.) In the fall the leaves turn bright red and, according to my vet, a small amount (even 1 lb.) can kill a 1000 lb. horse. The leaves (in summer) are identifiable by having a sawtooth edge, and the bark of the tree is very rough. I took several down around my paddock to be safe.


----------



## squirrelfood

I will repeat; if oak trees were toxic, I would have a great many dead or at least sick horses. 4 varieties of oak grow all over my property. Some horses like to eat the bark. Some have been known to eat leaves now and then, and a BUNCH of them like to eat acorns. Not one even slightly sick horse in 17 years.


----------



## Clava

Not sure whether Sycamore seeds / seedlings have been covered, but in the UK all horse owners are now cutting the trees down or fencing them off due to Atypical Myopathy Atypical Myopathy â€œSycamore Poisoningâ€ in Horses â€“ information for owners | Liphook Equine Hospital | Ongoing Excellence


----------



## hyperkalemic4

We have hounds tongue in our area. I sold a dressage horse to a gal who bought hay from Robert Redford, his property in Diamond Fork. She bought hay from him and she had two horses die before she know what caused it. Like someone said they will not just eat poison stuff unless they are low on feed. Red Maple leaves are poison, and Loco Weed, Yellow star Thistle, Yew, Oleiander .


----------



## Missy May

For anyone that lives in NM or AZ. Last summer my mare got a hold of a single "weed" that was growing just outside her pen. I thought she had coliced, but the symptoms were "off" and absolutely nothing had changed about her diet, quality or quantity. After I got her through it, I saw a chemical burn on her lip (the next day). I knew buttercup would cause similar symptoms to the ones she displayed, but we don't have buttercup. What we did have is a weed in that genus. I had never seen it before, but we had a lot of rain last summer, so I imagine it requires the right conditions to grow. It is a tall growing (2 ft) unremarkable looking weed with dull yellow flowers, and it looks _somewhat_ like yellow star. I did not take a picture, but I will be looking to eradicate it from my property this year, and will post a photo if I see any.


----------



## TamandNickP

*Liver issues in horses.*

Does anyone know of any toxic plant publication out there that has pictures. Some kind of hand book that can be carried into the pasture? For several years we have had an ongoing issue with some kind of toxicity that affected our horses' livers. They had yellowing of their gums, nasal passages and eyes. We have had horses for decades and have never had this issue before. We moved onto our own farm about 16 years ago and over the past 5 years have had these issues. I have roamed the pasture countless times and cannot for the life of me, find the cause. We have a sugar maple in the middle of the pasture. I did not think that it was toxic. I have seen that the horse has reached over the fence to nibble the wild roses on the other side. He has also eaten the bamboo that we have growing outside the pasture. This horse is about a 9 on the body condition scale. He gets plenty to eat. Only a hand full of feed in the winter months with plenty of hay. Now, after the passing of our older horses, he has the 5 acre pasture to himself. I believe that he chews these items out of boredom. Our vet told us to look for areas of wild onion, as that consumed in large enough quantities will affect the liver of a horse. I have not seen this inside the fence, but I may be missing it due to the fact that he may be munching it down to the roots continuously. I don't know that we will have any other choice but to cordon off an area for the horse, spray grass/weed killer on the rest of the pasture, till the whole thing under and replant. It is an expensive proposition, but I don't know how many times he can have his liver affected before it  becomes fatal.


----------



## stevenson

for a book you could try amazon.com , or any online bookstore may have a book. 
there is a weed that looks similar to a dandelion that is toxic. wild onion you should still be able to see some of the stalks/stems and it should have a smell. I would pull out the maple just in case it is causing his problem.


----------



## karliejaye

I don't know of a specific book with toxic species, but I use a local flora book and have sticky book marked the plants that are toxic. The book I use would be of no use to you in Jersey, but for those of us in the Western US, Weeds of the West is a very valuable publication and I have two copies that get tons of use (1 for work, 1 at home).


----------



## Roman

I wrote an article on a few toxic plants, I can copy and paste over here if anyone wants to read it?


----------



## RMorr1177

In Florida, we have a weed called creeping indigo which most people don't know about there hasn't been any research about it that I know about, but I recently saw an article in horse and pony with somebody that had the same issues that we had when a horse came in contact with this weed.

The symptoms are: lethargic , glazing over eyes, walking as if blind, and seizures. 
In this article, I believe that they ended up saving this lady's horse, but the incident we had we couldn't save the horse.
I believe that there is only an issue once the plant starts budding, but it's something to consider.


----------



## stevenson

Algae 
Black (Deadly) Nightshade (
Solanum nigrum
)
Black Locust (
Robinia pseudoaccia
)
Black Walnut (
Juglans *****
)
Bouncing Bet (
Saponaria officinalis
)
Brackenfern (
Pteridium aquilinum
)
Buttercups (
Ranunculus
 spp.)
Cocklebur (
Xanthium strumarium
)
European Bittersweet (
Solanum dulcamara
)
Ground Ivy (
Glechoma hederacea
)
Horsenettle (
Solanum carolinese
)
Horsetail (
Equisetum arvense
)
Jimson Weed (
Datura stramonium
)
Larkspur (
Delphinium
 spp.)
Mayapple (
Podophyllum peltatum
)
Milkweeds (
Asclepias
 spp.)
Mountain Laurel, Rhododendron, Azalea (
Ericaceae
 spp.)
Nightshades (
Solanum
 spp.)
Poison Hemlock (
Conium maculatum
)
Pokeweed (
Phytolacca americana
)
Red Maple (
Acer rubrum
)
Skunk Cabbage (
Symplocarpus foetidus
)
Sorghum/Sudan Grass (
Sorghum
 spp.)
St. Johns-wort (
Hypericum perforatum
)
Star-of-Bethlehem (
Ornithogalum umbellatum
)
Tall Fescue (
Festuca arundinacea
)
[endophyte containing varieties]
Water Hemlock (
Cicuta maculata
)
White Snakeroot (
Eupatorium rugosum
)
Wild Cherry (
Prunus
 spp.)
Yellow sweet Clover (
Melilotus officinalis
)
Yew (
Taxus
 spp.)


----------



## Nadine1700

Our Caretaker has a 23 year old gelding that foundered. He has been placed in dry lot and being fed Orchard and Blue Grass mixture. In the dry lot is some Mustard plants that the horse wants to eat. 
I have searched several sites to see if Mustard plants are harmful to horses with no success. Please advise. Thanking y'all in advance


----------



## stevenson

yes, mustard plants can be toxic. pull them out, broad leafed plant with yellow flowers.


----------



## Guy4God

I just moved to a new house in central Michigan. The whole property was 6ft weeds and grass. I mowed a half acre and fenced it in for my horse. There are plants I've nvr seen before. Worried the pasture is trash. Here are pics of some weeds. The green fern ones she eats like candy. What are these plants? Thanks


----------



## Guy4God

This photo thing just doesn't work for me..so I might have a few posts.


----------



## Guy4God

More pics


----------



## Peachy

I don't know how to post on this, need some advice, my tb mare can not stand being stabled she will push my buttons until I give in and turn her back out, I'm keeping her and my miniature Shetlands out tonight they are all rugged, the weather is meant to be rain but don't think it's to be bad, since AV got my Shetlands AV kept them in at nights (mainly because of the mare having a foal) but I know past owner kept them out, and the lady I got my tb from had mentioned she had never rugged her, I'm
Still a bit edgy to leave them out, does anyone leave there's out at night? I don't have shelter at the moment but the field is a huge dean, there's trees etc.


----------



## Dustbunny

What is AV?

Are there toxic plants in your pasture?


----------



## arodell

Nightshade in the Midwest area.


----------



## Avna

I haven't read all the many pages on this thread, but as a trained and lifelong gardener, I would like to suggest the following:

When discussing plants, include scientific (latin) nomenclature. Easy to google this. There are very very good reasons for doing this -- common names like "tarweed" or "gummy bean plant" or whatever can and do refer to several *completely *unrelated species of plants. 

Second, please include where you live. This is an international discussion board and even itty bitty north america has radically different native or introduced flora depending on where you are. 

Third, when forage management books discuss toxic plants, they rarely manage to convey just how toxic they are. There are few plants that can't be nibbled occasionally without harm -- but they exist, and it's good to know which they are. Yew, oleander, and the wilted (not dry, not fresh, just wilted) leaves of stone-fruit trees are three that I know of. 

People tend to panic over toxic plants, but in most cases, if they are scattered among lush grass, a horse will ignore them. It's when pastures are poor, overgrazed, too small, that horses get sick.


----------



## KarinNoah

*what about strange places on earth?*

lucky for me,(or not), 80% of plants in and around America and Europe are not available in and around the Middle East.
(it's feel like diffrent Earth...)
so maybe somebody know about toxic plants in isreal? 
I do alot of trails on the weekend with my horse and there are so many kind of plants and they're all seem the same to me. trying to learn all the names but there is so many of them.. :confused_color:


----------



## JLFleet

What about citrus trees? I know horses can safely eat the occasional orange, etc. but not sure about having access to whole trees. The property we are buying has citrus trees growing around the perimeter of the area that will be my horses' turnout. I was going to fence just inside of the trees so the horses couldn't chew on the bark and gorge too much on the fruit, but so I could keep the trees for shade...but now I'm not sure if I should just take them out to prevent any chance of them getting hold of leaves, branches, fruit, etc. Citrus isn't listed on most "toxic" lists, but I have found a few that said may cause diahhrea, depression, etc. One site even said vomiting. LOL Horses can't vomit.


Anyway, cut them down or try to keep for shade with a fence in front?


----------



## QtrBel

I wouldn't worry about citrus trees. Too bitter for them to do anything but get that first taste of the leaf or bark if the smell doesn't deter them. Now the fruit is a different story. Some do really like the fruit and will eat it peel and all. Not a problem if it is limited but I would keep them off the pasture during the season it ripens and drops. I'd also be cautious of lemons because of the thorns. If there is rootstock coming up in the other trees it will have nasty thorns as well and needs to be cut out from the base as close to the trunk as possible.


----------



## QtrBel

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-0975/ANR-0975.pdf

For those that live in the the southeastern region of the United States this is a handy guide to have access to. It isn't limited to horses but covers other livestock as well. These are the most common. It isn't fully comprehensive but it is a good start. Realize even if these are found in your area if you manage your pastures to prevent over grazing and feed hay from a reputable source then your animals won't intentionally eat these plants and will in most cases avoid them. Many of the plants are found throughout north America so even if you aren't from this area it may be useful.


----------

